# New Need advice and maybe a friend



## Anxiouswomen (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi I’m 25 years old married women been married for 2 years together 4 almost 5 years I have a daughter 8 years old from a previous relationship.i stay in California Her dad is not very much In the picture at all that’s a whole other story 🏽 anyways she calls my husband dad. Just the basics I’ve been overwhelmed with life lately just some everyday things or worries I assume most people/women might have and then some crazzzzy family life things and infidelitys that maybe most people don’t have idk and just need a outlet and someone I can talk to and just vent about it. In hopes it helps me mentally so yeah that’s me 🙃 a lot of people also say I am very emotional and sensitive take everything to the heart and overthink everything just so that way you know me too I guess ...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Welcome young wife....

Vent away. Many here love that 'lis-nen' thing. 

Your worries make our worries go away, if, for just a small while.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Welcome to TAM! vent away! There are many different people here with different experiences that can listen and hopefully help.


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

Life is not always easy but this is a good outlet with some smart people so go ahead and vent away


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anxiouswomen said:


> Hi I’m 25 years old married women been married for 2 years together 4 almost 5 years I have a daughter 8 years old from a previous relationship.i stay in California Her dad is not very much In the picture at all that’s a whole other story 🏽 anyways she calls my husband dad. Just the basics I’ve been overwhelmed with life lately just some everyday things or worries I assume most people/women might have and then some crazzzzy family life things and *infidelitys* that maybe most people don’t have idk and just need a outlet and someone I can talk to and just vent about it. In hopes it helps me mentally so yeah that’s me 🙃 a lot of people also say I am very emotional and sensitive take everything to the heart and overthink everything just so that way you know me too I guess ...


Could you explain about the infidelities? 

Do you have a job, or are you a stay-at-home-mom(SAHM)?


----------

